# Fake Plants (Images)



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi All,

Personally, I love the look of live plants in an aquarium; however, I do not like the maintenance required and associated limitations on appropriate fish. As such, I have enjoyed using fake plants to achieve a more "natural" look to my cichlid aquariums. I am getting rid of my 125g aquarium; therefore, I took a few last images to share my aquascaping in the hopes to receive critique and potentially inspire the use of fake plants given another hobbyist's preferences and situation.



















The fake plants I recommend using are the large leafed "silk" plants. I purchased them from a dollar store. To me, their best use is when you bend the wire/plastic base into a hook shape and hang it over the back of the tank to hide filter intakes and/or other various aquarium equipment; this use also creates a height and riparian look to your aquarium, which I find pleasing to the eye. I also shape them into cave and dividing like structures for the various fish to use.

Please add your opinion, critique, advice and/or questions. Hopefully I can find/take more images of other aquariums I have and this aquarium (before it is gone) to share.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

personally i like the look you have created. it's all down to taste and the type of cichlids kept i guess :thumb:


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

I like what you did with the fake/silk plants there but they still look too "green" to me and therefore, un-natural. Once they get a little algae growth on them, they probably will look better.


----------

